# laptop for 50k



## doomgiver (Sep 6, 2011)

wanted laptop 
budget 50k
processor : i5 or equivalent
must have gpu

used for gaming at medium resolution, hd videos, internet


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

HP DV6 6140TX @ 48k or 6121TX @ 52k


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 7, 2011)

any other options other than hp?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

Dell XPS 15.
Poorer screen, slower gfx (40%), and more expensive. Might not fit in your budget.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 7, 2011)

:shrug: just asking

Acer aspire 7750g Price India – Buy Acer aspire 7750g Laptop Price in India

how about this?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

More RAM, Much poorer GFX, No USB3
And for Acer, look at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ptop-related-queries-here-68.html#post1488629

Look at the 6-7 posts there


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 7, 2011)

well, its got a 6550 ffs.
and an i7... cant find the stats of the 2 hp's u mentioned.. link?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 7, 2011)

6550 is crap. HP's got a HD6770 2GB GDDR5. and the same i7

HP Pavilion dv6-6121tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QB367PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks man, checking out the 6121


----------



## saddy (Sep 7, 2011)

as recommed by ishu gupta go for 6121tx ....best medium budget gaming laptop .As u may know gaming laptops r had to come by these days.so this is the best deal u will ever get in u want to get a laptop which will be a perfect desktop replacement and a better entertainment partner.I was also skeptical about this 6121tx machine but after doing extensive research and survey i found this laptop a all rounder.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 8, 2011)

he settled on a lenovo. 
i5-2410
4 gb ddr3
GT 550 1 gb ddr3
500 gb hdd
15.6 inch screen

cost 40000.

actually his budget was 40k itself, with 5k for extreme cases. he told me it was 50k 
dont you hate it when you get wrong info???

and thank you all for replying, esp ishu gupta, the first man on the spot


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 9, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> he settled on a lenovo.
> i5-2410
> 4 gb ddr3
> GT 550 1 gb ddr3
> ...



GT 550 with that config for 40k is really good !!
which model he purchased and from where?


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 10, 2011)

it was lenovo ideapad Z series.... let me google


IdeaPad Z570

Processor Intel® Core i5-2410M
 Free DOS
Bluetooth 2.1 
Camera 2.0M 
Card Reader 
4G ( 2*2Gb) DDR3 1333 MHz
750G 9.5mm 5400rpm
NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR3 1GB Graphics <--- this thing might be a 550M or a 520M. the N12P-GV is a 520M for sure, so i think the '1' could stand for a 550M.... couldnt find any solid proof of either. i hate you for specmanship and distorting the facts, lenovo.
15.6 HD LED Glare


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 10, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> it was lenovo ideapad Z series.... let me google



are you sure? dont think z series offers GT 550M ....why not ask your friend....i would surely go for it...will save around 8K !!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 10, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR3 1GB Graphics <--- this thing might be a 550M or a 520M. the N12P-GV is a 520M for sure, so i think the '1' could stand for a 550M.... couldnt find any solid proof of either. i hate you for specmanship and distorting the facts, lenovo.



Doesn't make a diff. Only thing different between GT520M GT540M and GT550M is the clock speeds. You can change them by OCing anyway.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 11, 2011)

oc a laptop gpu.... are you sure it can be done?


----------



## icekid (Sep 11, 2011)

Consider new Dell Inspiron 14r from The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

i5 Processor
6GB RAM
640GB Hard Disk
1 GB AMD Radeon™ HD 6470M
14" Screen
Rs 44, 900


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 11, 2011)

HD6470 < GT520

screen is smaller, no use for 6 gb ram.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 11, 2011)

yes man bad gpu,unnecessary ram..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 11, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> oc a laptop gpu.... are you sure it can be done?


YES. Many people do it. Lots of people in the HP thread are running OCed HD6770M.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 11, 2011)

can a 8400GS be oc'd?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes. Keep the temps in check.

*forum.notebookreview.com/hp-compaq/233405-guide-bios-oc-hp-8600gs-drivers-above-169-04-a.html


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 12, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR3 1GB Graphics <--- this thing might be a 550M or a 520M.



wish it was but it is GT 325M....between GT520M AND GT 540M
NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-325M
check the code name


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 12, 2011)

swapyworld said:


> wish it was but it is GT 325M....between GT520M AND GT 540M
> NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-325M
> check the code name



it is NVidia N*11*P-GV1 not NVidia N*12*P-GV1 
well i am pretty sure it is 520M cause i read that in some reviews like this
Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 review | Laptops | Reviews | PC Pro


No graphic card mentioned in notebookcheck is code named NVidia N12P-GV1


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

yah no N12P-GV1


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Doesn't make a diff. Only thing different between GT520M GT540M and GT550M is the clock speeds. You can change them by OCing anyway.



Hmm. I was wrong here. GT520M is ****. I was talking about GT525M which is the same card as GT550M.

GT520M isn't much better than the onboard Intel.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

and yah juss OCing  is only one part of the improvements... more pipelines = better performance..


----------

